
CalendarX – Get a calendar your audience can follow - CalendarX
https://www.calendarx.com
======
f_allwein
Interesting. Sharing calendars is such a useful, but underused feature. Given
that everyone has a smartphone these days, you'd think cinemas/ concert halls/
universities... would all share calendars of their events. Or at least people
would share theirs with their friends. So this site seems like a good step in
addressing this.

